# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## ftuselaar

hallo
Ik ben anneke klerks , slik al 25 jaar paroxetine 20 mg,
heb dit al een paar keer geprobeerd af te bouwen, wat niet lukte.Nu zag ik hier
dat er seroxat vloeibaar bestaat. Ik naar mijn ha en heb de vloeibare vorm gekregen en
ben begonnen met 1 mg per keer af te bouwen.
Ik wil graag hier positieve reacties over het afbouwen lezen en er van leren, om andere mensen met ad
advies te kunnen geven
vr groet anneke

----------

